# giving it a go!



## RissyKay (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

Right well when I was diagnosed I was told I had the perfect bmi! I weighed 10.5 stone and I was happy with my body! I have recently quit smoking (2 months now and not 1craving!!) however I have gained weight and now look pregnant!! (I'm not joking someone even asked if I was!) I now weigh 12 stone which is my heaviest ever... 

I have joined a gym and will be having my first session on Monday! I haven't really done any exercise since I have been diagnosed and I know that it will make my levels go down however I have no idea how much, so I will start off slow.. I'm really hoping I can get back to my old self!!

I know I need to sort out my diet and I have been looking for recipes, I guess I was hoping for any advice!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

Well done on stopping smoking - probably the best thing you could have done for your health, especially with diabetes in the mix!  I hope that things go well at the gym. Make sure that you have your meter to hand and also some hypo treatments. People can have very differing reactions to exercise, so it would be worth trying to build up a picture of what is happening to you by testing beforehand and then every half hour or so - you shouldn't need to do that every time, once you have an idea of the patterns.

I'm not too hot on recipes, especially weight loss ones, but Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet has been highly recommended here in the past, so may be worth a look at 

Good luck - let us know how it goes!


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I will deff take a look! I was thinking about quoting before I was diagnosed but the diabetes helped a lot! My OH also quit with me bless.him! 

I have told the gym I'm diabetic so if anything goes terribly wrong they are aware. I was planning on having hypo treatments with me but didn't even think to test myself!! I will definitely do this.. I have never been the fitness type but the gym give you a free health "MOT" and the results really were not good!! So I have put the results on my fridge to remind me. My OH has joined the gym and has promised to try keep me motivated otherwise I know I will just give up haha


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2012)

Rissykay well dong on going for this i wish you luck, a very big pat on the back also for giving up the smokes x


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you!! I really need the LUCK!! haha... Yeah Quitting smoking was awesomes I can't believe I used to do it to be honest!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 17, 2012)

_Hi Rissy,

Hope all goes well at the gym and great that you let them know about the diabetes too, always worth a mention just in case!

I'm also a fellow ex smoker (6 years 3 months) and how my taste buds have changes in that time, admitted I did have one on my 40th just to celebrate of course!  Well done though and keep the great work up_


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 17, 2012)

Well done! =) That is a long time!! I suppose 1 once and a while is okay! haha =) 

I'm really looking forward to the gym as I think it is good that I will be FINALLY doing something! =) 

Thanks again for all the comments!


----------

